# Alfalfa hay wastage vs. Grass hay/alfalfa pellets wastage



## thegoatguy (Sep 19, 2015)

So I was doing some calculating and began to wonder if a goat would eat/waste the same amount of hay if given different types of hay free choice. So, for example, if a certain goat would eat/waste 4 lbs. total of alfalfa hay when given free choice, how much would it eat if given free choice grass hay and alfalfa pellets? 2 lbs. grass hay and 2 lbs. pellets? 4 lbs. grass hay and no pellets? 4 lbs. grass hay and 4 lbs. alfalfa pellets? I know it would depend some on the goats personality and taste buds, but was just wondering if I could get a rough estimate. Also, I might ask, what is a normal amount of hay for a goat to eat? I know that, too, would depend on the lot of factors.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I feed alfalfa pellets and grass hay free choice. Definitely no waste with alfalfa pellets.


----------



## thegoatguy (Sep 19, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine eat right around 2 lbs. of alfalfa pellets a day each. Sometimes they they more, sometimes a bit less, it depends on where they are in breeding and kidding.


----------



## thegoatguy (Sep 19, 2015)

Do you feed free choice grass hay as well? If you do, how much grass hay do they eat?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A 4 or 5 inch flake lasts them 2 days in their slow feed hay net. This is between full sized does and 2 dwarf wethers.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I feed a mixed grass hay (timothy, orchard, clover) and feed chaffhaye. No waste on either. I dont feed alfalfa hay because the waste is just way too much and not worth what I have to pay. 

I dont feed alflafa pellets because the only ones my goats like is Standlee (all others sold around here are way too hard) I dont buy Standlee products anymore after found ground up hay strings in them. So, I switched to chaffhaye which I absolute love.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I wish they would make a reasonably priced pellet machine that would do enough quantity to feed a decent sided herd. If I could find one, I would buy the bales and pellet it myself!


----------



## sunnyjane (Jan 9, 2016)

goathiker said:


> A 4 or 5 inch flake lasts them 2 days in their slow feed hay net. This is between full sized does and 2 dwarf wethers.


Can you post a picture of your hay net?


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I switched from an alfalfa to chaffehay and that stopped the waste. They clean it all up. In the am and pm I give them some orchard grass and usually fill their feeders with grass hay during the middle of the day. They get free choice minerals, baking soda, kelp and selenium. They usually never take the selenium but I keep it out. They get copper bolus a couple of times a year if they seem to need it. I also try to get them into the woods for a walk weather permitting so they can get the browse they need. We have had a cougar roaming so don't get out as much as we should. (I'm a coward) My goats won't touch alfalfa pellets. My bucks get pretty much the same diet. The girls get a grain mix also. More when milking but a little now when they are dry. Bucks get a little grain mixed into their chaffehay ever day or so also. ACV is always in one of the water buckets. Everyone seems to stay healthy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

sunnyjane said:


> Can you post a picture of your hay net?


http://www.jefferspet.com/products/hay-hoops-collapsible-wall-hay-feeder-1


----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Nov 18, 2015)

Waste really depends on how you feed, meaning what types of feeders you use and how you manage your herd. I feed free choice round bales of mixed grass hay and then feed a locally milled goat ration pellet and alfalfa pellet AM and PM ( amount varies during time of year, etc) I wrap my bales with a piece of field fence ( welded wire with 4 x 6 squares) this reduces hay wastage as I can tighten the fence as they eat. They never waste pellets. I offer free choice loose minerals and they also have access to 8 fenced acres of woods. Now, if I have to keep anyone penned up, they get hay in a home made cattle panel feeder, but have considered getting some small haynets instead. 

If you offer hay on the ground, you will have quite a bit if waste since they will stomp, potty and nest in it. Quality of hay will also play a factor. I've seen a lot of goats that will pluck the leaves off alfalfa hay and not touch the stems. I think feeding a good grass hay and offering pellets for added protein is best based on your particular herd and situation of course. Goats are smart..... they won't starve themselves...they will train their humans well if allowed to do so! ;-)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think your right about the feeders. I always only put out how much they will eat in a day. If there is some left the next day then they get less till they finish it. BUT I did get some large square bails so cut some panels up, 4X4 squares and a bit of waste but not bad. I used those same panels and idea for the smaller bales and fill them up and still some waste but not much. I don't feed pellets except to kids. Why I don't is because it's $13 for 50lbs. When I was getting hay at the feed store it was spendy and was $14 for roughly 100lbs they would have to waste half of a bale of hay to make it break even going with pellets. I ended up breaking down and getting a truck load of hay and comes out to $9 a a bale so that's even more they would have to waste to make it worth it. I put 6 bales in the feeder at a time and my guess is maybe 1/4 of a bale is wasted if that. Now if it was crappy hay or grass or something else then I would consider going with some pellets but it's good alfalfa so I'm not doing pellets


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Sense we switched to these we very minimal waste. Just a few pieces here and their.


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

My girls HATE alfalfa pellets. They pick around them and spit or push them out on the ground. that being said, they still get grass hay and pellets because they just waste too much when given loose alfalfa


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

My girls hated Standlee alfalfa pellets too, however, if I get the haystack brand, bowls are licked clean....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Mine don't like Standlee as much either. I think the pieces are too big.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The Standlee smells like ammonia when first opened and I've found feathers, strings, and plastic ground up in it...


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

This may sound stupid but how do I find out which ones mine are? I'm in Southern Oregon and the rogue brand is across the street but cost more. I'm pretty sure my bags are farmers best. I got them from farmers feed supply


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you are in Oregon I'd be searching for the Haystack brand of alfalfa pellets...., it made all the difference with my girls..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

goathiker said:


> The Standlee smells like ammonia when first opened and I've found feathers, strings, and plastic ground up in it...


:shock: :-(

Glad I don't use them...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

A lot of the alfalfa pellets are made from average to poor quality hay. I'm sure some mills are only accepting premium-supreme quality, but a lot are not. When you buy a bag of alfalfa pellets, you're probably picturing it coming from good quality hay, but that often is not the case. You'd be better off buying quality baled alfalfa...if possible. I know a lot of you don't have access to baled alfalfa.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> The Standlee smells like ammonia when first opened and I've found feathers, strings, and plastic ground up in it...


Gross.... I was never happy with the quality the few bags I tried, and the girls weren't too happy with it either... Ate them, but very picky like...
I use the Semi-Can alfalfa pellets now and all the goats love them and they are better quality than any others that I've tried


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Nope I am living on urban acreage and have way too many goats as I'm sure a lot of you can relate to. There is no room to store bales or a ton of alfalfa and they sell $20 a piece for crap quality from the feed stores down the street.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Because of the quality concern with the pellets but the waste issue with baled I end up doing 2 days pellets, 1 day flake(s), repeat. 

They also get free choice grass hay during this time.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> http://www.jefferspet.com/products/hay-hoops-collapsible-wall-hay-feeder-1


How many goats does this feed? I really need to get something like this, but I always thought you shouldn't use hay nets because of strangulation, however I don't how with those small holes...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This one only holds 2 flakes of hay, it is feeding 3 does and 2 mini goats. The stronger one I have is feeding the buck and 2 _big_ wethers. The holes are 2 inches on this one and 1 1/2 inches on the boys net. I would only be concerned if the goats had horns to get stuck.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you get the stronger one for the bucks from Jeffers too? I need one for them too...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.jefferspet.com/products/slow-feed-haynet


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool! So does the hay last awhile with the these ones too? I'm assuming so... I might just order up several of these....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

By the way... Thanks Jill


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No problem and yes the hay lasts a while, they have to pick it out of the net. They waste maybe 2 or 3 cups of hay chaffe out of it.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, definitely going to order them.... My crew is wasting SO much hay....


----------

